# Piviot in shows



## kitkatlover (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a mare that loves to set, trot nicely, and is an incredable showmanship horse. I would love some tips on our pivot. We can get one step in, but then she moves her back feet! It looks horrible, and i am working really hard with her on it. How can i improve this? thanks!!!


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

If you search "Showmanship" on youtube you'll see lots of great examples for training your horse for the showmanship stuff. 

But the crib notes version is you make the right way easy and the wrong way hard. So if the near back leg is in front of the off back, you put a little back pressure on the halter so the off leg can't move forward and if the near rear is behind the off rear, you apply a little forward pressure on the pivot.


----------



## LopinKing (Sep 20, 2014)

I took me and my gelding a month of everyday 10 mins a day to get our piviot.. 

Remember to go slow!! Hold the horses halter and tap his or her shoulder and if you get more then a step then say good job and move onto something different!!! Everyday try for more. Make sure your horse steps out and crosses his or hers legs. 

after doing it everyday for 10 mins or more a day soon it'll get better!


----------



## 4HGirl (Jul 17, 2014)

Following this. Some of my showmanship horses have been super easy to train to pivot, but others have had no clue what I was trying to teach them. I would love to pick up some new training tips.


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

I don't think there are any "new" training tips. But today (5/4/15) on RFD-TV Julie Goodnight has an episode (I've got it set to record) entitled "Show Up". The description says: "Host and renowned natural horse trainer Julie Goodnight offers advice and tips as she teaches a young lady how to prepare for showmanship."

AQHA's website (aqha.com) has LOTS of great articles on showmanship as well.


----------



## summerluv716 (Feb 26, 2015)

My trainer taught me to kind of poke my horse in the shoulder to get her going and it sounds like you aren't making it possible for your horse to pivot. Yes you want to go slow with just a few steps at a time. You also have to watch the back feet carefully. The right foot should stay in place. As you continue to move in the pivot, if the left foot seems to be behind the right, encourage the horse to shift it's weight forward while pivoting so that he/she can keep turning without getting in it's own way. If the foot seems too far forward, cue your horse to move backward slightly (not too much though so that your horse doesn't actually move out of the pivot) this takes a lot of time, practice and patience on both of your part.


----------

